

How to Slice a Bagel into Two Linked Halves - abeppu
http://georgehart.com/bagel/bagel.html

======
duck
This was oddly enough talked about almost exactly one year ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=982249>

~~~
abeppu
I should really have learned by now to hit searchyc before submitting.

~~~
wwortiz
If it is over a year old most likely there are a ton of people who haven't
seen it, and those who have may not remember it completely.

~~~
duck
Yeah, I totally agree... but it is also good to see previous comments as well.
On my Hacker Newsletter I always post a couple items that are a year or more
old and they always get a high click through.

And the only way I remember this was because I tried it back then. :)

------
icefox
Note that upon attempting to do this your wife will laugh at you during the
several minutes it takes and then laugh more when you have to cut it to put it
in the toaster to eat it. Oh and the bagels at the store were all pre-cut
requiring extra work to find the bagels. Still worth it though :)

~~~
sudont
I’d totally use it at work for bagel friday, except for getting moved to a
basement a full 3/8th mile _away_ from the bagels…

~~~
burgerbrain
Milton, is that you?

I found your stapler.

------
pavel_lishin
And they said mathematics has few practical applications.

~~~
ahn
My favorite is the cup trick:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYBqIRM8GiY>

~~~
yoak
I've heard that called the "Spanish waiter" trick and seen it done with full
plates. It's cool.

------
spacemanaki
Bagels tomorrow for breakfast.

~~~
mhb
And Cheerios in a couple of weeks!

------
linker3000
Meh. In the time taken to do this I could have prepared and eaten TWO
normally-cut bagels.

------
jordan0day
Mobius strips? In _my_ breakfast? It's more likely than you think!

~~~
vog
Those aren't Möbuis strips.

They are twisted by a full rotation rather than a half. In other words, they
have still two sides rather than just one side.

